

diskchecker by Brad Fitzpatrick: does your storage stack lie about fsync()? - alexkon
http://brad.livejournal.com/2116715.html

======
wmf
From 2005. I wonder if things are better now.

Also, I'm not so quick to blame the disks without knowing more technical
details.

